# List of Documents Needed in EOI



## testrun008 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello All,

I just had a positive result from ACS. May I ask some help or any ideas regarding EOI on the documents being submitted, please see below:

1. List of Document(s)
2. How much DPI needed in scan document?
3. Do I need to certify true copy of all documents before I submit it to the EOI?

Thanks and God Bless. Hoping for a positive response coming from you guys. You may also send it directly to my inbox, just do not hesitate to hit a kick on it.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Congratulations on your positive assessment!

1: You don't have to upload any documents at the time you're submitting your EOI - that happens later on, when lodging the actual visa application via your ImmiAccount. In SkillSelect you only have to enter all relevant information, i.e. your IELTS/PTE scores, your skilled employment (as assessed suitable for claiming points). Make sure that you don't submit your EOI before you have cleared both your skills assessment and your english test, as the DIBP checks the dates.

2: Again, at the EOI stage no scans are required. During visa application the DIBP requires you to upload "high quality scans" to your ImmiAccount. They don't specify what "high quality" means, so I'd recommend 300dpi color scans and PDF format.

3: No, if you're uploading a high quality scan of the original document then that's fine. You would only need to get a certified true copy if - for whatever reason - you wanted to upload a scan of the b/w copy and not the original. But there is no reason to do so.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

testrun008 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just had a positive result from ACS. May I ask some help or any ideas regarding EOI on the documents being submitted, please see below:
> 
> ...


You do not have to upload any documents when submitting the EOI, so all your subsequent questions are irrelevant

Cheers


----------



## testrun008 (Jun 1, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> Congratulations on your positive assessment!
> 
> 1: You don't have to upload any documents at the time you're submitting your EOI - that happens later on, when lodging the actual visa application via your ImmiAccount. In SkillSelect you only have to enter all relevant information, i.e. your IELTS/PTE scores, your skilled employment (as assessed suitable for claiming points). Make sure that you don't submit your EOI before you have cleared both your skills assessment and your english test, as the DIBP checks the dates.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that informative guidance in my part you had shared on me. I will let you send private message if anything goes confusing.


----------

